# Dell vs. HP notebook - need opinion



## sawtoothgrin (Jan 16, 2007)

My father is looking in to purchasing a laptop and is thinking about either an HP dv6000t or a Dell 1405E. Both have comparable prices and stats (with only minor differences) for the setups he has chosen. My question, and his as well, is which brand is a better quality buy for the price? I have a personal bias towards one of the brands so I'm coming to you guys to get your opinion. Also, is there another brand he should be considering? 

Each of the computers has about a $700 price tag and the specs are something around:
60-80g SATA hard drive
1.7ghz intel pentium dual core
1g DDR2 

He'll just be using this in a home office/business setting so he doesn't need a super computer, just something reliable that will get the job done. 

What are your thoughts? Questions? Comments? Concerns?

Thanks in advance for the input.


----------

